# Tagged....



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Seeing as there are threads on whether or not you should handle your T's..

I wanted to ask have any of you been tagged and if so your account of this, thanks....


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

cobalt blue juvenile female approx 2 and half inch bite area left arm just above thumb instant pain and swelling cramps symptoms lasted around 3 days electric shocks up arm nightmareish the spid in question has since grown rather a lot needless to say im extra careful with her now


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

lethalmethal said:


> cobalt blue juvenile female approx 2 and half inch bite area left arm just above thumb instant pain and swelling cramps symptoms lasted around 3 days electric shocks up arm nightmareish the spid in question has since grown rather a lot needless to say im extra careful with her now


Real interesting did you need to get yourself to hospital or not ??


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Great thread to start Dr3d, personally I think there should be a diary of tagged stories so that people are aware of "general" effects of being tagged by a said species. I say "general" as obviously some people will have slightly more adverse reactions to T venom than others.


----------



## Red Elephants (Sep 12, 2010)

lucky for me i've only been tagged by b vagans and g rosea, had no symptoms really with either.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mark almost got tagged by a AF pampho species. She hit the tongs with such force that he got electric like shocks up his arm.


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

no hospital trip just loads o pain :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought we used to have a bite report thread stickied? 

might of been the US tarantula forums, anyway we need one here


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

i've made a topic in the suggestions section about this but had no reply.
maybe if more would contribute to it we might have a chance ?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...news/576740-bite-reports-section-spiders.html

I think that would be a good idea, they have it on other sites and its very useful to other keepers. they can read what to expect and how to deal with it. many people just panick when it happens and that's the worst you can do.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

My friends have asked me what they should do if I got tagged - I don't even know. That's bad, isn't it?
Is going to hospital the done thing if it's a rather bad species? I'd guess that effects and symptoms differ hugely from different people, I'm 5foot with a pretty rubbish immune system - I worry how bad it'd hit me.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> My friends have asked me what they should do if I got tagged - I don't even know. That's bad, isn't it?
> Is going to hospital the done thing if it's a rather bad species? I'd guess that effects and symptoms differ hugely from different people, I'm 5foot with a pretty rubbish immune system - I worry how bad it'd hit me.


 
Depends on species, could goto hospital get some muscle relaxers and painkillers


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> i've made a topic in the suggestions section about this but had no reply.
> maybe if more would contribute to it we might have a chance ?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...news/576740-bite-reports-section-spiders.html
> ...


thanks mythicdawn07 for contribution !

let's get more on board ! I would love to read bite stories and it will be helpfull to new and old invert keepers


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

You need to try and stop the venom from moving through your system, either a cable tie above the bite or such like to slow the blood flow down, then either suck the venom out or i think running hot water over it helps. I think anyway. Thats what i read somewhere anyway.

The most important thing to do is to wash and sterilize the bite area, because there fangs arent exactly clean and it can lead to infections.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

sucking the venom out won't help you, as it will be in your system before you even think about it  and with that hot water - yeah, it would help, but the water would have to be really HOT.

the first thing you should do is to drink CALCIUM. it stops venom from going to cells where it can cause allergic reaction, it also help with muscle spasms.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> sucking the venom out won't help you, as it will be in your system before you even think about it  and with that hot water - yeah, it would help, but the water would have to be really HOT.
> 
> the first thing you should do is to drink CALCIUM. it stops venom from going to cells where it can cause allergic reaction, it also help with muscle spasms.


So if a mate ever asks me to suck venom out of a bite on his arse again i should tell him it would be useless? Good. :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

How would I know whether I should be going to hospital or not? 
What would they do anyway (just hand out painkillers?)?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> How would I know whether I should be going to hospital or not?
> What would they do anyway (just hand out painkillers?)?


 
Yeah they would give you something for the pain, and you would know if you needed to goto hospital.

If you start to feel really sick or in a lot of pain then its good to go get checked out, If you want to be safe you could go after anybite. : victory:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

DannyB said:


> So if a mate ever asks me to suck venom out of a bite on his arse again i should tell him it would be useless? Good. :lol2:




depends how good mates are you 

on a serious note - if you want to stop the venom moving, you're better off using ice cubes, ice will tighten your veins and slower your blood flow


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> How would I know whether I should be going to hospital or not?
> What would they do anyway (just hand out painkillers?)?


you will notice when your condition is worse than the standard pain and swelling of the bite area.

things to look for - strong muscle cramps, sever pain, body temperature growing, anxiety - that's when you should think about calling for ambulance


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Theharrymunk has been tagged a few times :notworthy:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> depends how good mates are you
> 
> on a serious note - if you want to stop the venom moving, you're better off using ice cubes, ice will tighten your veins and slower your blood flow


:lol2:

I wondered that about the hot water, because surely it will thin the blood and make it flow better, whereas cooling it does the opposite, no?


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

hot water will wider your veins and make the blood flow faster - ice cubes will slower it down 

thats why hot baths are not recommended for woman on her period


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> hot water will wider your veins and make the blood flow faster - ice cubes will slower it down
> 
> _thats why hot baths are not recommended for woman on her period _



Never heard that one love lol :whip:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> How would I know whether I should be going to hospital or not?
> What would they do anyway (just hand out painkillers?)?


 
From what I have read and talking to a few keepers, if you start to have trouble breathing or pain across your chest then you should seek medical help, mostly old world species will cause this, but if you are susceptible to anaphylaxis ANY venom can kill you even as little as a bumble bee within a short space of time, so any major adverse effects would be best to take a trip down hospital lane  im no doctor just sensible I recon, owww an anaphylaxis can take hold real quick matter of minutes.....


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Never heard that one love lol :whip:


 
I think he has read about drinking Gin and taking hot baths when pregnent maybe


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Never heard that one love lol :whip:


im talking about proper hot bath  its not the case with all woman, but its a fact - hot water makes blood flow faster and if you're leaking already - oh well :whistling2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> im talking about proper hot bath  its not the case with all woman, but its a fact - hot water makes blood flow faster and if you're leaking already - oh well :whistling2:


 
Doesn't travel through any veins, which was the point you were making, though...


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

i think that sucking the bite area could help remove some of the venom and reduce the chance of worse symptoms


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

like I said before - that will not help as it literally takes seconds to spread. you would have use a hoover


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> i've made a topic in the suggestions section about this but had no reply.
> maybe if more would contribute to it we might have a chance ?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...news/576740-bite-reports-section-spiders.html
> ...


Have not looked yet I have to admit in that section, but I'll keep an eye on the thread and see if it's worth making into a sticky. We have had about 5 of these threads in the past and they often turn into massive arguments about handling, bites etc etc. If it stays reasonably on topic and people want a sticky then it's not too difficult to do - it'll be in the FAQ thread.


----------



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

there isnt much you can do because the blood goes round your body in a few seconds so there isnt much you can do to stop it spreading 

thats just what i think:blush:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Hot water will ease the pain somewhat iv done it myself, but im told it will not denature many arachnid venoms in the same way it would say lion fish sting as they not large proteins in case of many t's, and could be harmful in some cases.

Cold on the other hand will sometimes slow the venoms movement from the bite/sting site also a compression bandage can also be helpful in the case of neurotoxins for the same reason.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

AFAIK , all you can do is try to treat any symptoms as they occur for bites . Apparently no anti-venom exists for tarantula bites as they aren't fatal and not disfiguring (once the swelling goes down) . 

As for trying to suck the venom out , by the time you've secured the tarantula or thrown it across the room or what have you , the venom is probably into the bloodstream and half way round your body .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> AFAIK , all you can do is try to treat any symptoms as they occur for bites . Apparently no anti-venom exists for tarantula bites as they aren't fatal and not disfiguring (once the swelling goes down) .
> 
> As for trying to suck the venom out , *by the time you've secured the tarantula or thrown it across the room or what have you* , the venom is probably into the bloodstream and half way round your body .


 
I had to have a chuckle at this comment, I wonder how many people who scream about the welfare and love of there T's actually have thrown them across the room when bitten, I have to say I personally would try to refrain from a harsh reaction but could'nt guarantee this..... :gasp: hense why I personally am coming away from handling


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I was going to merge the threads, but it's going to take forever: here's some links to various posted reports instead.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/6164098-post11.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5308081-post20.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5308118-post21.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/766283-post5.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5935325-post1.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5937504-post19.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5570244-post14.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5280428-post15.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4942901-post1.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4943823-post18.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4796720-post3.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4803496-post17.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4634119-post8.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4636623-post26.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4644034-post37.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4806382-post21.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4892401-post34.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/4892401-post34.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/6674626-post1.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/479866-post30.html


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks GRB would take a while I recon to merge all that


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

a new subsection like caresheets/pictures would be better for bite reports. :2thumb:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice one GRB


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5937504-post19.html

Recon this young lady went through it with this episode!!!!!!


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5937504-post19.html
> 
> Recon this young lady went through it with this episode!!!!!!


I was just lookig for that thread, I remember that being quite a bad one.... Savaged by a H mac sling.
Everyone flamed her, but I didnt think she had much choice, the poor little spidey wouldnt let go so it had to die. I think I would have done the same in her position.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I was just lookig for that thread, I remember that being quite a bad one.... Savaged by a H mac sling.
> Everyone flamed her, but I didnt think she had much choice, the poor little spidey wouldnt let go so it had to die. I think I would have done the same in her position.


 
Well to be fair if any spider had its fangs imbedded in my hand and it wouldnt come away with gentle removal, its taking it to a new level, I dont give a rats ass who hates me for saying this.... There is a level to which one can take a situation and when its passes that level measures have to be taken and she had already taken a big risk by trying to save it the first time...... accidents happen we cant stop this.... Poor love paid the price in so many ways.... she didnt need flaming for nothing


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Well to be fair if any spider had its fangs imbedded in my hand and it wouldnt come away with gentle removal, its taking it to a new level, I dont give a rats ass who hates me for saying this.... There is a level to which one can take a situation and when its passes that level measures have to be taken and she had already taken a big risk by trying to save it the first time...... accidents happen we cant stop this.... Poor love paid the price in so many ways.... she didnt need flaming for nothing


If it was an avic or a grammy, I think i would just wait until it let go, but that just wouldnt be an option if it was an H mac, and it had already been hanging on for several minutes, pumping that nasty venom into me. 

All this is really making me want to buy a juvie h mac from TSS... hmmmm.... I think im gonna do it, they are only £9.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> they are only £9.


im not surprised  you get the attitude bundled with the spider


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> im not surprised  you get the attitude bundled with the spider


LoL I recon my G. Rosea had lessons from an H. Mac, I recon if any of mine tag me it will be her for sure...


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> im not surprised  you get the attitude bundled with the spider


I dont know about everyone else but I like my spiders to move, attitude is a good thing :2thumb:

We are venturing dangerously off topic here, so...... I was bitten a few months ago by a juvie n chromatus. It didnt hurt much, just mild itching and swelling, I dont think it injected much venom. That was my one and only spider bite, except for the lycosa that bit me when I was 15.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I dont know about everyone else but I like my spiders to move, attitude is a good thing :2thumb:
> 
> We are venturing dangerously off topic here, so...... I was bitten a few months ago by a juvie n chromatus. It didnt hurt much, just mild itching and swelling, I dont think it injected much venom. That was my one and only spider bite, except for the lycosa that bit me when I was 15.


 lololl 
see now before I came here I was only wanting the docile species lol now I want at least 1 of EVERYTHING!!! and will work hard to have what I want 

and yeah back to topic!!!!

I was told that mostly you should expect a dry bite from most T's and only really the more aggressive species will pump ya full of Venom is this correct or is it down to individuals being different??? or the circumstance's???


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> lololl
> see now before I came here I was only wanting the docile species lol now I want at least 1 of EVERYTHING!!! and will work hard to have what I want
> 
> and yeah back to topic!!!!
> ...


I think most T's would rather dry bite than waste venom that is very costly to make, but it really depends on the individual, and how stressed/defencive it is at the time. When an old world bites you that bite is the spiders 1st and last form of defence, so its more likely to pump you full of venom to make sure you get the message.
And like people you get psychopaths and pacifists, and others in between.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

right yeah I can see what you mean thanks


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

The OH was telling me about when he got bitten by an OBT, it ran up the tongs and got him on the hand. Can't remember the exact details (cos I listen so well haha!) but he said it was very painful and did end up going into hospital to get it looked at.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

becky89 said:


> The OH was telling me about when he got bitten by an OBT, it ran up the tongs and got him on the hand. Can't remember the exact details (cos I listen so well haha!) but he said it was very painful and did end up going into hospital to get it looked at.


I think your other half told me this story in MSN the other night can you get him to add this to the thread please love cheers


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to go off topic but the heating/cooling conundrum- heating up generally means all the blood flows to the skin, where you would want venom to go(IMO) cooling yourself down though means the blood flows to your internal organs faster, however it may numb the pain. so it is up to u what you do.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Animalmadness said:


> Sorry to go off topic but the heating/cooling conundrum- heating up generally means all the blood flows to the skin, where you would want venom to go(IMO) cooling yourself down though means the blood flows to your internal organs faster, however it may numb the pain. so it is up to u what you do.


 
I was wondering myself the extent of damage the venom could cause on internal organs, and there for cooling the body down and speeding the blood flow to organs would'nt fair well, and could possibly induce further problems just a thought lol probably wrong tho lol or I'd be a Doctor


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> I think your other half told me this story in MSN the other night can you get him to add this to the thread please love cheers


Lol I did ask but I think he can't be bothered atm haha


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Can we all stop winking?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

nope


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Dr3d said:


> nope


Grrr....

it's really annoying 

Here's my friendly G,rosea.....


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

bobby said:


> Grrr....
> 
> it's really annoying
> 
> ...


Wow your rosie looks as friendly as mine


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Lerg said:


> Wow your rosie looks as friendly as mine


She's an evil cow


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I nearly got tagged by my Marshalli last night:gasp: I was doing so maintenence in tank and she came flying out of webbing and leapt towards my hand, luckily i moved it as she hit the sub on landing and went 'NOM' and bit at it :gasp::gasp:. That would have been the back of my hand, it gave me a bit of a squeaky bum i can tell you lol
Once i had hyperventilated a little i threw in a cricket which got grabbed and she sauntered back to her webbing, stroppy little marebag.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

TEENY said:


> I nearly got tagged by my Marshalli last night:gasp: I was doing so maintenence in tank and she came flying out of webbing and leapt towards my hand, luckily i moved it as she hit the sub on landing and went 'NOM' and bit at it :gasp::gasp:. That would have been the back of my hand, it gave me a bit of a squeaky bum i can tell you lol
> Once i had hyperventilated a little i threw in a cricket which got grabbed and she sauntered back to her webbing, stroppy little marebag.


 
Morning Teeny  

Is this species Marshalli old world or New, looking at the images I see it can pack a punch lol :crazy:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

bobby said:


> Grrr....
> 
> it's really annoying
> 
> ...


Nice Threat display, is it like this all the time.... Bobby I wink a lot in real life aswell buddy, tell you wat come meet me sometime and you can ask me to stop winking then  You may convince me to quit lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I was'nt tagged or bitten, but re homing the B. bohemi this morning, she decided to flick hair, got me down the inside of my right arm...... I have done the tape trick to remove any loose hair, anyone got any ideas on how to calm the BURN down a lil, starting to :censor: me off a bit now!!!!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Spray aloe vera on it? I get flicked at all the time, and it is annoying as hell.. especially if I have been in the room a while, and I am warm! (Sweat means they stick more!).


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

a shot in the dark here mayb calamine lotion(yes the nasty sht ya parent smothered ya in when ya had chickenpox) could work i intend to try it next time im unfortunate enough to get flicked :2thumb:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

Poecilotheria Formosa 7inch specamin :bash: 

was taking rolled up "nothing left" over kill food items out of the enclosure, and as per usaul, someone always comes in just at the right moment dont they ?? 

she was startled ran onto my hand and she sat there for a minuite, i new what was comming, all asudden, her jaws open, fangs retract and quicker than i could think she hit me hard and ran back into her webbed hide, 

Pain was just beyond anything iv ever experienced, infact i would free willingly let a dentist rip every tooth out of my mouth without pain killers any day hell add a broken collor bone to that to, instant pain, it was hot from my palm to my shoulder it was really burning up, i couldnt chew as my mouth was hurting to, my chest was tight, swet's, cramp's, i litterally couldnt move, through the cramps, and pain. 

Went to the hospital, and was given some steroid's and strong pain killer's ... << they helped alot :2thumb: i cant really describe how painful it was but it hurt alot so be warned : victory:



Avic Avic
My hand and arm went numb, itched at the bite site abit, and pins and needles at the tips of my fingers, 

Grammostola rosea, bee sting feeling if that, lasted half an hour

andddd

Cobalt blue 4 inch specamin, hurt alot felt hot, my arm was burning and stinging, local cramps, lasted 15 hours <<< very tame compared to a poeci bite :Na_Na_Na_Na:

thats it .. avic was my fault, se was in a bad mood i shouldnt of handled her ,,, g.rosea same but didnt touch her, cobalt blue was like a jack in the box, not there take the lid of and out it jumps lol .. and poeci removing food items :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> Spray aloe vera on it? I get flicked at all the time, and it is annoying as hell.. especially if I have been in the room a while, and I am warm! (Sweat means they stick more!).


Hi Lev I drink Aloe each day so had loads at hand  splashed it all over my arm, it sorts it out good, as long as the aloe is on my arm its not an issue how long does this shizzle last for ??



lethalmethal said:


> a shot in the dark here mayb calamine lotion(yes the nasty sht ya parent smothered ya in when ya had chickenpox) could work i intend to try it next time im unfortunate enough to get flicked :2thumb:


as above the aloe works if you keep it on and wet..... will be takin a drive down the chemists tommorow for some calamine, cheers fella owww yeah I subscribed to your youtube channel 



TCBT said:


> Poecilotheria Formosa 7inch specamin :bash:
> 
> was taking rolled up "nothing left" over kill food items out of the enclosure, and as per usaul, someone always comes in just at the right moment dont they ??
> 
> ...


That just scared me senseless !!!!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

TCBT said:


> Poecilotheria Formosa 7inch specamin :bash:
> 
> was taking rolled up "nothing left" over kill food items out of the enclosure, and as per usaul, someone always comes in just at the right moment dont they ??
> 
> ...



Brilliant, makes me even more excited to rehouse my formosa commune:bash:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> Hi Lev I drink Aloe each day so had loads at hand  splashed it all over my arm, it sorts it out good, as long as the aloe is on my arm its not an issue how long does this shizzle last for ??


Mate, the day before I went to India, in my usual procrastinating way, I decided to pack. Then I thought I had better service all the animals before I go.. so, rushing around, and shirtless, I got to the room, and started feeding and watering.
My B. smithi decides to flick me.. then my B. albiceps does the same.. I know what is coming, but plod on....

The whole bloody week in India I was itching, my arms and chest feeling like.. well you know know how it feels lol

I'm kinda used to it, but sometimes it just gets me perfectly into the itchy zone.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> Mate, the day before I went to India, in my usual procrastinating way, I decided to pack. Then I thought I had better service all the animals before I go.. so, rushing around, and shirtless, I got to the room, and started feeding and watering.
> My B. smithi decides to flick me.. then my B. albiceps does the same.. I know what is coming, but plod on....
> 
> The whole bloody week in India I was itching, my arms and chest feeling like.. well you know know how it feels lol
> ...


yeah im there right now zoneing and itching, looking at 3 regalis all cuddled up together down there pipe, still thinking of that last bite report post...


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Brilliant, makes me even more excited to rehouse my formosa commune:bash:


lol dont be scared of poeci's please lol, my experience was a bad one yes, but generally she is just skidish, anyway what i didnt put there was my other formosa is so much like my pink toe's, run and hide, the formosa that bit me has always been worse than my OBT, she is very very aggressive... so to be honest, there really was no suprize she bit me, but at the end of the day, its her way of saying :censor: off lol iv seen worse damage, yea the pain was bad.. but it didnt kill me and to be honest, if i had to id take the bite again... it hurts but better than flinging her ey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

TCBT said:


> lol dont be scared of poeci's please lol, my experience was a bad one yes, but generally she is just skidish, anyway what i didnt put there was my other formosa is so much like my pink toe's, run and hide, the formosa that bit me has always been worse than my OBT, she is very very aggressive... so to be honest, there really was no suprize she bit me, but at the end of the day, its her way of saying :censor: off lol iv seen worse damage, yea the pain was bad.. but it didnt kill me and to be honest, if i had to id take the bite again... it hurts but better than flinging her ey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Very true, if they bite we'l get over it, but if there dead they wont come back to life lol

I have a couple of adult pokies, and they just run away as soon as you let them know your around so im not to worried about them generally, its just there is five of the little ones at once lol should be fun though


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Very true, if they bite we'l get over it, but if there dead they wont come back to life lol
> 
> I have a couple of adult pokies, and they just run away as soon as you let them know your around so im not to worried about them generally, its just there is five of the little ones at once lol should be fun though


hehehe I also have 5 regalis in commune  12 cambridgei and today got a hell hole commune of obt's haha 7 we recon but not counted yet


----------

